# Surge Protection and Surge Arrestors



## RainstormZA (8/12/18)

So I've come to the point where my parents will need to get some sort of protection from power surges and power spikes, due to load shedding and power line instability.

There are so many options on the market so I want to ask those who know better on which ones would be the best. 

We have just lost a Netgear A6300 wireless router today, due to load shedding and several faults on the power line. Luckily, I knew there was a spare and I set it up myself. So far, so good. 

So I need to create some sort of protection for the next one that probably will come after my parents come back from Holland in late January.


----------



## Silver (8/12/18)

We had some cable theft in a nearby Joburg City Power transformer - and there was a 380V surge which blew a few lights and my speakers connected to my computer - and my charger of my cordless desk phone. Luckily it didnt do more damage than that. There is a guy in our complex who wasn't so lucky - he lost his fancy microwave, fridge, 3 aircon units, DSTV decoder and one or two other things

I would love to insulate myself from these types of things seeing that there may well be more of them.

Interested to hear what develops here

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (8/12/18)

The only thing I can find is the APC SurgeArrestor Essential and then I ended up looking / comparing wifi routers as we don't actually use phone lines in our area (cables always getting stolen). We are wireless with a sat dish - dish parts have been replaced about 3 times over the years. 

Geez, what was my dad thinking of forking out around R3000 for a Netgear R6300 wifi router?


----------



## Darius1332 (10/12/18)

If you want to protect computer related tech a good UPS is probably the way to go. Most of them can handle pretty big surges and give you time to switch things off properly. Problem is they cost a ton.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/12/18)

Darius1332 said:


> If you want to protect computer related tech a good UPS is probably the way to go. Most of them can handle pretty big surges and give you time to switch things off properly. Problem is they cost a ton.


That's the issue here. Ive done some research, and I can tell you that UPS are only good for one thing - giving you a standby time to shut down safely. It does not provide any protection of any sort.

Ask @lesvaches how many servers at his work that were lost. Even the UPS was fried too, the ones that were supposed to protect the servers.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## lesvaches (10/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> That's the issue here. Ive done some research, and I can tell you that UPS are only good for one thing - giving you a standby time to shut down safely. It does not provide any protection of any sort.
> 
> Ask @lesvaches how many servers at his work that were lost. Even the UPS was fried too, the ones that were supposed to protect the servers.


you should consider dropping Netgear and switching to mikrotik.


----------



## lesvaches (10/12/18)

also http://www.eaton.co.za/EatonSA/index.htm


----------



## RainstormZA (10/12/18)

My dad won't listen, he thinks Netgear is the best because a sales person told him so. He will even listen to idiots at Incredible Connections but won't take my advice... 

@lesvaches, anything wrong with choosing Asus WiFi routers? Btw my motherboard is Asus with surge protection built in and activated, it's a wonder it has lasted me just over 8 years.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (10/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> My dad won't listen, he thinks Netgear is the best because a sales person told him so. He will even listen to idiots at Incredible Connections but won't take my advice...
> 
> @lesvaches, anything wrong with choosing Asus WiFi routers? Btw my motherboard is Asus with surge protection built in and activated, it's a wonder it has lasted me just over 8 years.


i don’t really see anything “wrong” it’s just lack of upgradablity, control and customization.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (10/12/18)

@RainstormZA, look into class 1 and class 2 surge arrestors.
If you have thatch you probably already have a class one arrestor. The class 2 arrestor coupled with a class 3 at the plug point is effective.
I have not had any damage since I installed a class2 in my DB board.
Just be aware there are R300 ones and R3000 plus arrestors.

When I get moment I will tell you what brand I used as I have forgotten but, I went for the pricey ones as I didn't feel a R300 arrestor would protect my electronics very well.

When we do have surges which is not uncommon, the power dips as the arrestor bleeds the surge current away but about 3 seconds after the dip everything returns to normal and no trips or blown anything.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (10/12/18)




----------



## Christos (10/12/18)

I got the Dehn.

https://za.rs-online.com/web/p/prod...FRqTaYqDAL8CUkV7r-caAumdEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

I believe ACDC stocks them as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt (10/12/18)

Christos said:


> I got the Dehn.
> 
> https://za.rs-online.com/web/p/products/7681744/?grossPrice=Y&cm_mmc=ZA-PLA-DS3A-_-google-_-PLA_ZA_EN_Passive_Components-_-Surge_Protection_Components|Surge_Suppressor_Units-_-PRODUCT_GROUP&matchtype=&pla-393120391850&gclid=Cj0KCQiAurjgBRCqARIsAD09sg_S1XKBeMW_fclZh3Ul1zFmTgzjQ0GgiueWFRqTaYqDAL8CUkV7r-caAumdEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> I believe ACDC stocks them as well.


We use the DEHN's in all our industrial applications to protect our PLC's and other control panels. We even send them to deepest, darkest Africa where power quality and power surges are common, and they have probably been of our most reliable components.
We do use them along with UPS's which, apart from providing protection against power failures, also "cleans" the incoming power providing our equipment with filtered power, basically.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches (10/12/18)

Dhen is also available from Electro mechanica http://www.em.co.za and way better prices.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/12/18)

Christos said:


> @RainstormZA, look into class 1 and class 2 surge arrestors.
> If you have thatch you probably already have a class one arrestor. The class 2 arrestor coupled with a class 3 at the plug point is effective.
> I have not had any damage since I installed a class2 in my DB board.
> Just be aware there are R300 ones and R3000 plus arrestors.
> ...


What about the DB ones that you can add to a household mainboard?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (10/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> What about the DB ones that you can add to a household mainboard?



Class 2. The link provided is for the class 1. Just have a look for the class 2 dehn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/12/18)

Christos said:


> Class 2. The link provided is for the class 1. Just have a look for the class 2 dehn.


Thanks man, I've forwarded the info to my mom and I think she likes the idea of surge protection for all our plugs. 

Last time we lost a few expensive appliances, including the gas water heater which left us with no hot water for a week as the parts come from JHB and blew the motor on the Speed Queen washing machine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (12/12/18)

One thing that apparently does *not* work are the anti-surge plugs which can be bought from a hardware store. I had a reminder on my fridge to buy some and an electrician who came to do some work at my house told me not to waste my money - they don't work.


----------



## Hooked (12/12/18)

@RainstormZA 

I'm curious as to why you don't just switch off the main board altogether when there are power cuts, until the power has come back on?


----------



## Christos (12/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> Dhen is also available from Electro mechanica http://www.em.co.za and way better prices.


I think @RainstormZA needs to do some research for the best price and availability if she decides dehn is her choice.


Hooked said:


> One thing that apparently does *not* work are the anti-surge plugs which can be bought from a hardware store. I had a reminder on my fridge to buy some and an electrician who came to do some work at my house told me not to waste my money - they don't work.


The plug variant surge protectors are type 3 and do work in conjunction with a type 2.
They do however appear to not work if you do not have a type 2 installed.
The problem is more a case of people buying them thinking they are safe when in fact it's the last step of a bigger process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/12/18)

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA
> 
> I'm curious as to why you don't just switch off the main board altogether when there are power cuts, until the power has come back on?


That's the pro but the con is when and how do you know the power is back on?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/12/18)

Christos said:


> I think @RainstormZA needs to do some research for the best price and availability if she decides dehn is her choice.



That's actually up to the parents because it's their house and I'm providing a means for them to find better protection for their appliances. 

Like I said, my mom likes the idea so she will probably talk Dad into getting some. 

They plan to be away for up to 6 months of the year in Holland so this will be a wise move for them, knowing hey won't be here if something goes wrong. The last couple of house sitters we had here know nothing on fixing stuff or replacing stuff. 

I'm the only one that can fix stuff but I won't be here if sh1t happens.


----------



## Christos (12/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> That's the pro but the con is when and how do you know the power is back on?


You fit a 220v piezzo buzzer and a 220v led light in your DB board with a switch.
When power is out you flip the switch on so when the power returns the buzzer makes a noise and there is also a visual aid to see when the mains are back.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/12/18)

@Christos I also find that the mainboard trips during a lightning storm or after the power comes back on. That says something, does it?


----------



## Christos (12/12/18)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (12/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Christos I also find that the mainboard trips during a lightning storm or after the power comes back on. That says something, does it?


I live between 2 mountains that are rich in copper/iron ore so I can appreciate the tripping.
I used to get a lot of tripping as well until I replaced the earth leakage unit altogether.

Last I checked the equipment I needed to test the earth leakage was about 10k and a new unit cost me 5k.

I still get trips as I have increased the trip current (off the top of my head I think it was a 20mA to 30mA but I could be wrong) but now I get a trip maybe quarterly instead of weekly and almost daily in the thunderstorm season.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan (12/12/18)

you have to install class 2 or class 3 surge protection on your DB. Dehn is pretty reliable and use HRC fuses to protect them. UPS to provide addtional protection but more important provide a clean power supply to your electronics. Dont be to stress about the backup time of the UPS as you will be using it primarily for protection. UPS is not designed to be a surge protector. 
If you have 3 phase power you may eant to consider upgrading your incomming circuit breaker with one that has phase failure relay....so if someone nicks cables there is a chance you loose a phase the the voltage increases over the other 2 phases. 

Level of protection and cost will have to be balanced on the what the cost of the equipment you protecting. if you live in a complex/estate it may be easier to get the BC involved and get surge protection throughout....more cost effective.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (13/12/18)

Just a few wind-eggs:
1. As others suggested, stick to the Dehn brand
2. All surge-, transient-, and lightning protectors are only as good as the earth connection. Bad earth connection = zero protection, irrespective of quality of devices installed (google "crows cross earth" if you live in a predominant dolomite area).
3. Get a professional electrician that understands above to do installation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (13/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> That's the pro but the con is when and how do you know the power is back on?



Good point! Perhaps just switch off all plugs and geyser at the main board. Hmmm think I'm going to do this in future.


----------



## Hooked (13/12/18)

Christos said:


> You fit a 220v piezzo buzzer and a 220v led light in your DB board with a switch.
> When power is out you flip the switch on so when the power returns the buzzer makes a noise and there is also a visual aid to see when the mains are back.



That would work if the main board is in the house. Mine's in the garage


----------



## RainstormZA (13/12/18)

Hooked said:


> That would work if the main board is in the house. Mine's in the garage


Ditto, i'm deaf so it won't work on me. Maybe you know those doorbells for deaf people - instead of a buzzer, a flashing light by the front door. We used to have one at our school hostel and regularly used it after hours, I used to come back to school on Sunday evenings.


----------



## RainstormZA (13/12/18)

Hooked said:


> Good point! Perhaps just switch off all plugs and geyser at the main board. Hmmm think I'm going to do this in future.


There's a flaw in your plan. What if you are out or away. The DB protectors will help minimise the risk.


----------

